# Very confused...Buckeye not trained???



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

Hello all,

If anyone has any advice as to what to do, I'd greatly appreciate it. Buckeye is 14 months old and is pad trained (so I thought). Today we noticed two separate spots, an area rug on the loft, and an area on our carpet in the dining room, where he's obviously been peeing!!! There are several so it's apparently been his "go to" spots for some time. Now he also goes on the pads all the time so we were comfortable with believing he was completely trained. How can he go on the pads AND choose other spots to go! I'm a little frustrated because I just don't understand it. I could see if we were just starting out with the training but we're not. 

Anyone have any idea what to do? Similar experience? Why he might be doing this? Also, is it too late to train him to go outside? We take him out when the weather is warm but I really wish I would have trained him to go outside from the beginning, and just wonder if it's too late at this stage.

Thanks!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

It is definitely not too late to train him to go outdoors. You will just have to start potty training from the beginning. He will have to contained when you can't watch him. I won't go into the details of potty training outside since there are so many threads on it here. I have had several older dogs that I have trained to go outdoors. Some were trained on pads and some were not trained at all, but with time and patience they all got it.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Honestly, when my dogs potty where they aren't supposed to, I don't blame them - I blame myself for giving them too much freedom or not watching them closely enough. But boy, I definitely know the frustration!! As Reva said, there are many threads on the subject and I'm definitely not an expert (I wish I was!) But I think containing him when you can't watch him closely is key. 

Good luck!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

For sure you can still train to go outside. One thing to note is that they often really hate to go on a pad that has been used much. More than a couple of pees and Lola would circle and circle then go on the edge. Lol. Changing the pad more often may help if you think that could be the issue.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

We make a big deal when she goes on the pad and I don't say a word when she doesn't (vary rarely). I figure it is my fault for not watching her. Matter of fact, my DH makes such a big deal she will pee just a little and then go get him for the treat. He swears she does it on purpose but doesn't matter as long as she makes it.

Good luck just stay consistent and try to ignore the mistakes.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

{heavy sign} I so feel your pain. I would in all honesty say my three are about 80% trained. I have one who is good at going outside, one that is good at going on pads and one that is confused. Lola would go outside all the time (weather permitting) and Truff is very good at pads. Frank just wants to go where everyone else goes. So he follows the girls around and pees where ever they have gone. I do keep them confined to the area of the house that I am in. They do not get free run. When I am gone they stay in the kitchen and family room (now tiled) and thats how it goes here. Wish I had a better answer.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

I agree with all said. I keep my living and dining room gated.


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

bellaratamaltese said:


> Honestly, when my dogs potty where they aren't supposed to, I don't blame them - I blame myself for giving them too much freedom or not watching them closely enough. But boy, I definitely know the frustration!! As Reva said, there are many threads on the subject and I'm definitely not an expert (I wish I was!) But I think containing him when you can't watch him closely is key.
> 
> Good luck!


Hi, thanks for responding. I'm definitely not blaming Buckeye, as I know the old saying "if your dog has an accident, roll up a newspaper and hit yourself."  I'm just trying to determine what went/is wrong...it's very confusing when a dog goes on the pad constantly for months like clockwork, then all of a sudden you see that he's gone somewhere else in addition to the pad (he didn't stop using the pads). I've had him since last February so he hasn't done this the entire time. The areas don't have millions of stains, so I know he hasn't done this the entire time, but at some point decided he wanted to for some reason, with his pad being where its always been located and again, STILL using it as well. That's the issue I'm trying to sort out...why do this all of a sudden, when you've been going to the pad just fine all this time.


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

silverhaven said:


> For sure you can still train to go outside. One thing to note is that they often really hate to go on a pad that has been used much. More than a couple of pees and Lola would circle and circle then go on the edge. Lol. Changing the pad more often may help if you think that could be the issue.


 
Thank you, that is definitely true and I do change his pad after a couple of uses because Buckeye definitely does not use them after that. But, not sure if my other family members are doing the same when I'm not there to do so, so...that could be an issue. Thanks for your suggestion.


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

pammy4501 said:


> {heavy sign} I so feel your pain. I would in all honesty say my three are about 80% trained. I have one who is good at going outside, one that is good at going on pads and one that is confused. Lola would go outside all the time (weather permitting) and Truff is very good at pads. Frank just wants to go where everyone else goes. So he follows the girls around and pees where ever they have gone. I do keep them confined to the area of the house that I am in. They do not get free run. When I am gone they stay in the kitchen and family room (now tiled) and thats how it goes here. Wish I had a better answer.


Thank you for sharing your experience...the "heavy sigh" made me smile.  We keep Buckeye confined to his crate/exercise pen during the day when we are at work (his pad and crate are inside the pen). Then, of course, my hubby lets him out when he gets home. I think it's been happening at night when he goes out of the room to use the potty (which is what I think he's going out for)...I'm going to start having him sleep in crate again so that I know he can't wander out when no one's watching.

It'll be okay....I'm just gonna go back to keeping any eye on him and confining him to his crate at night/during the day as I used to. I guess I have him too much credit, too soon.


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

cyndrae said:


> We make a big deal when she goes on the pad and I don't say a word when she doesn't (vary rarely). I figure it is my fault for not watching her. Matter of fact, my DH makes such a big deal she will pee just a little and then go get him for the treat. He swears she does it on purpose but doesn't matter as long as she makes it.
> 
> Good luck just stay consistent and try to ignore the mistakes.


Thank you and yes, you're correct...don't say a word when they make a mistake, which we do not. I guess my dilemma is trying to determine why Buckeye is all of a sudden doing this. As of late, it doesn't seem to be a rare situation as is your case. I just want to make sure nothing is wrong. I guess it turns out that I was wrong for assuming that they can be 100% trained. So many have told me that their dog is for the most part and rarely makes a mistake as you have stated. So I assumed that was the case with Buckeye being that he's been consistent all this time and then all of a sudden, there's an issue...not just one mistake but several in the same place. So this to me isn't just your usual rare accident. I don't know, silly me for thinking he could roam around freely after all this time. I'll just go back to confining him to one part of the house and go back to the basics.

Thanks for sharing your experience...it'll all work out I'm sure.


----------



## FortheloveofBuckeye (Mar 11, 2010)

revakb2 said:


> It is definitely not too late to train him to go outdoors. You will just have to start potty training from the beginning. He will have to contained when you can't watch him. I won't go into the details of potty training outside since there are so many threads on it here. I have had several older dogs that I have trained to go outdoors. Some were trained on pads and some were not trained at all, but with time and patience they all got it.


Thank you for the inspiration that it's not too late. I'll check out some of the old threads on this and go from there.

And thanks to everyone for your advice/comments....it doesn't appear that there's anything wrong with Buckeye (health wise), which was my concern. Will start from square one...perhaps I gave up to quickly on believing he had it all down pact. 

Have a blessed week!


----------

